
Amazon Translate – Real-Time Language Translation - aniketroy
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/introducing-amazon-translate-real-time-text-language-translation/
======
pfg
For me, the most exciting aspect of this product is that they don't require
attribution[1]. All the other translation services I looked at[2] required the
service's name and/or logo to be part of the UI where the call to the
translation service is triggered or where translated text is shown. That makes
it a non-starter for many use-cases where you don't want to pollute your
product with free ad space for someone else (even though you're already paying
for the service!)

[1]:
[https://aws.amazon.com/translate/faqs/](https://aws.amazon.com/translate/faqs/)

[2]: Google, Microsoft, Yandex

------
goldensnit
Apple is falling further behind in this AI race...

------
diggan
I was interested to try this out, but for being a release of something and
posted on a company's own blog, it contains a small amount (none) of links to
the service itself...

Searching for "Amazon Translate" doesn't give me any hints either (neither
does searching for "translate" in the AWS console). Anyone got a link?

~~~
jeffbarr
We push the blog posts out as soon as the announcement is made, and then go
back and add links later.

------
zelon88
Every once in a while Amazon must pay a shitload of money to take over the
front page of HN. Seriously. At the time of this writing over 25% of the first
60 items on the front page of HN are about official Amazon services and
redirect directly to Amazon's websites.

~~~
rockdiesel
Or perhaps it's because the AWS re:INVENT 2017 conference is happening now and
people are submitting the news as it is announced?

~~~
zelon88
Excuse me for not jerking off in public over a trillion dollar company who's
just smart enough to offer Cloud services you would offer yourself if you
weren't so lazy.

